# John Deere 4052 4066



## George Kircher (Nov 24, 2018)

I am looking at buying either the JD 4052R or 4066R. I believe the both have the same engine but have not been able to find out if this is true. Also if it is the same engine is it just though programming that they are able to get the higher HP out. Does anyone know or could tell me how to find out other than asking my local JD dealer


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum George! Glad to have you. Have you checked tractordata.com and do a comparison?


----------



## George Kircher (Nov 24, 2018)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum George! Glad to have you. Have you checked tractordata.com and do a comparison?


I have looked at that site. They give very basic information. The information is the same for both models. nothing that would identify the model of each engine.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

They both use Yanmar engines, but are different models and specifications of the Yanmar 2.9 liter engines. The lower power unit is designed to make rated power at 1,800 rpm, and the higher power engine is tuned to develop its rated power at 2,600 rpm.

If you were to go to the John Deere parts catalog and compare internal part numbers, you will find differences in the fueling systems, camshafts, and electronic engine controls among others.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks RC! I know that most all the john Deere engines of a certain horse power, say 50 to 80 horse power, are all 3 cylinder engines of the same size with I think 3 liters displacement, but vary wildly on the horsepower, so there's obviously something going on there as you say.


----------



## George Kircher (Nov 24, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> They both use Yanmar engines, but are different models and specifications of the Yanmar 2.9 liter engines. The lower power unit is designed to make rated power at 1,800 rpm, and the higher power engine is tuned to develop its rated power at 2,600 rpm.
> 
> If you were to go to the John Deere parts catalog and compare internal part numbers, you will find differences in the fueling systems, camshafts, and electronic engine controls among others.


Thank you for helping me answer my question


----------



## George Kircher (Nov 24, 2018)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Thanks RC! I know that most all the john Deere engines of a certain horse power, say 50 to 80 horse power, are all 3 cylinder engines of the same size with I think 3 liters displacement, but vary wildly on the horsepower, so there's obviously something going on there as you say.


Thanks for your help now I can make a more informed decision


----------

